# Jazz, Carlita, Slipper AND Husker



## lemonaxis (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is a picture of my new bun, Slipper. I have only had him for 2 weeks or less I think. He is 2 and half years old and is mostly healthy and extremely affectionate. He absolutely loves me!

He licks my face and sits on my chest when I watch TV.

Welcome Slipper........








Slipper is getting neutered TOMORROW.
I am a little nervous as I have a new vet. She is an American lady and tells me that she is a huge rabbit lover and has had plenty of experience and done loads of study on rabit care so I hope all goes well.

She will also give him a good check up. Slipper loses his balance at times, drools a bit and kind zones out a lot so I am a little worried. I was told he had an eye infection when he was tiny and is was quite bad and so he may be a little blind in one eye or just not the full quid. Of course its just a guess. I mean he walks into things and is insanely affectionate so maybe something is up. He has a band of scar tissue over one eye, not very visible but it can be felt.

So, isn't he adorable?


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is Slippers little home, have not finished putting it together so this is a sneak preview, lol.....


There will be a little ramp leading into it and it will remain open for him to choose where he wants to be.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2008)

OMG He is ADORABLE!!! Has the vet checked him over for the symptoms you describe? Keep us posted on how his neuter goes ok? 

I love the house! DId you make it? Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 21, 2008)

slipper is b-e-a-utiful!!!!! that's a cute name too! keep us posted on what happens with his possible blindness. poor little boy.

not all buns come perfect physically 

tracy

edited to add in: does anyone else notice slipper's resemblance to BK? i miss little BK so much!


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a few more photos to post, just getting them through photo bucket!! 
Hope I get them up now or will tomorrow.

The neuter went fine!!

Little Slipper is doing just great 
The vet agrees though that he is not quite 100% in some way or other. He does not have an ear infection and his physical health is brilliant, (if a tiny tiny bit underweight) so she said not to be shy with the food.... No probs there! 

Now she kind of compared his little quirks and eccentricities, if you please...to Downs Syndrome in humans...you know, JUST for an easy way to understand him...so IF he were human, then MAYBE that would be how he would appear to others. Does that make sense? 

His one eye is covered about 50% with scar tissue but she said he can see around that. We had him out for a bit before the neuter and his wonderful and affectionate little personality did not at all seem phased by the car trip and vet visit. 

He was as calm as ever and just as adorable. He is just so laid back.

And yeah he looks like BK. So much. He has quite a different personality though. Whereas BK frightened the cats away, Slipper kinda ignores them...cute.

Slipper is even more affectionate than BK which is hard to imagine but just seeing him does remind me so much of my lost little one. All the more reason to make sure Slipper, Jazz and Carlita have the best possible life here with me.


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 22, 2008)

Well those two pics were taken before the vets today... he did to seem to mind the cage too much but he did hate the camera, he jerked back at the flash on the camera and tried every way he could to turn his back on it so I could not get a pic of his face.

So he is a little camera shy ladies....awwww is such a looker though!


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 22, 2008)

BUNNY DOWN SYNDROME, OMG.....

i am like, in awe of this bunny. you have got to keep this blog updated lemon!!!! TOOOOO ADORABLE.

how are jazz and carlita? how's the search for a new home for carlita?

tracy


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Tracey

yeah well he does not have something like that, its impossible for the vet to tell whats up with him, it was just a way for her to describe it so it made a bit more sense.

Really he is okay and he will be fine, he is just a little off centre....and he seems happy so thats the main thing.

I mean he could just be an eccentric little man with habits that seem odd but I am sure glad that there seems nothing to worry about.

His strange habits include drooling but his teeth are all good. He kinda of flops over sometimes to one side while just sitting there, like his has lost balance but she said he had no ear infection. He jerks/trembles quite a bit when he sits still for a while.

He also walks into things and sways from side to side when he stares at me. 
Too cute.

Hope he will be healthy over time. No reason at this point to think otherwise.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm suuuure he will be. too adorable. how in the world do you come up with these cute names?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad his neuter went well!

Now he can safely come and live with me and my girls.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 22, 2008)

Aww he sounds like such a little love! And how CUTE! I wouldn't be able to resist falling in love with him, either  I'm glad he seems happy in spite of his special needs! Where was he before you got him?:inlove: Slipper


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm glad to see you back :hug:I missed you



Slipper is adorable and even if he's not 100% he's in a home that knows how to care for him!


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 22, 2008)

Well hi everyone, missed you guys too 

Good thing is that Slipper does not require much work at all actually. Every day he happily hangs around my feet (or at the moment caged up  as he is still fertile, too soon to socialise with Carlita as not sure if she has been spayed). Slipper goes for a walk daily on his lead...he is well trained and although he has his own agenda, he onl requires a gentle tug and I can encourage him out of the vege patch!

He tires easily though and flops down for a rest after only a 5 to 10 min walk...lol
My daughter walks him when she is here and I walk him on the other days. Carlita goes for a walk too (just around the section) but Jazz hates the lead.

Slipper gets excited when he sees his lead. 
He is feeling a bit sorry for himself now though...I think he feels the heat a lot.
I gave him some ice blocks before and he loved that so keeping the ice tray filled for the buns.

It is so hot here!! Humid too.


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 23, 2008)

Some updated pics of my bun family...

Carlita and Jazz.... the girls are very attached






Jazz is in great condition at a year old now and very sweet shy personality.





Carlita is a confident but very messy rabbit, she leads Jazz into mischief and she is ALWAYS on the lookout for treats which she gobbles in twice the speed if Jazz is anywhere nearby. Carlita is terrified of aeroplanes flying overhead and will make insane dashes indoors, sometimes even skidding across the floor...an unflattering look for such a robust bunny...lol






Carlita says "I like to hide from cameras too, Mum has to chase me everywhere for a good pic!!So what are those stupid devices good for anyway, its not like they have carrots attached to them.....oo00oo what an idea..."


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 23, 2008)

I have some amazing news!!!

:biggrin2:

I go ta lovely surprise from my partner today...I am in photbucket now so photos up soon.

Its a new bunny!


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 23, 2008)

Come on photobucket!! I am busting with excitement here...check this out RO


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 23, 2008)

Oooh, is that a BABY bunny I see???


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 23, 2008)

Hope this photo comes out


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 23, 2008)

He is 8 weeks old, he comes from a lady who just has too many baby bunnies and I am a little worried because now I have 4 rabbits!

Of course I am very happy to know that my rabbits do have good lives, are healthy, regularly vet checked and etc etc but really, I am in a small house with limited resources...going to need to keep a daily bunny diary to make sure these guys are well looked after...going to pick up 2 collapsible dog crates tomorrow (huge ones, one is 1.3m ) for the buns to stay as indoor buns.

Going to have to research a lot about socialising a baby bunny in with 3 established adults. Going to have a lot to do.

Thankfully I am finally on top of all the housework and maintenance around the place so I am super organised now with cleaning, meal preparation, quality time for every pet and member of the house etc but will be stretching myself thin if I have another pet so NO MORE ( except for rehomers...lol).

Am very happy because have a friend building me a large outdoor hutch and have my deck decked for the buns with an obstacle course,toys etc 

Will take more photos tomorrow.

Wow...have no clue about baby bunnies, loads of reading to do.


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 23, 2008)

I have decided that I am going to invite Michelle around for a check out of my buns and their lifestyle (warts and all), see if she does things differently and if she thinks I can have 4 house buns  It would be good to have another rabbit lover to have around, I wish Michelle lived a little closer but you know, Manukau is a big place.

Should be fun as we have been planning to catch up anyway

Jazz and Slipper are very clean, no probs there, new baby will be litter trained as soon as he is old enough..Carlita....ooch...she's getting there!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 23, 2008)

WOW! What an adorable bunny family! That little one is about as precious as they come!!! That little face is darling!



also - I have 3 bunnies, 2 horses, 2 dogs, 1 cat, and a bird (son has 3 sheep)... 

now I don't have quality time each day for everyone. My one dog has to be with me all the time (my shadow) and of course someone feeds and cares for all of them daily.

Yesterday was super busy - work, errands and daughter had basketball practice. Bo is giving me the "you are a bad mommy" look - cause I didn't have time to cuddle and play. He'll be fine. He can play today after I work and he'll get snuggles tonight from me and Lexi. Sometimes life isn't perfect, but he's not neglected and I know yours won't be either


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement Bo, will still be happy if I had a couple of rabbit loving friends to rely on to talk to. 
The baby bunny will need lots of handling and support to grow up healthy and social. Luckily buns grow up quickly as I also have 2 cats, both of which will take given opportunities to nab the bunny. He is perfect prey size :?
Even smaller than a guinea pig.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 23, 2008)

::screech::

WHY DO YOU HAVE THE CUTEST LITTLE BUNNY FAMILY EVER! ugh! oh my gosh, that little face is soooo sweet!

name? what's the new bunners name!

tracy


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 23, 2008)

'Ello 'ello! I'm hoping I'm the lucky Michelle who gets to be invited over?

:weee: :clapping:

If not then, ah, I'll just turn up un-invited :tongue.


Congrats on your new gorgeous baby bunny! Is he a sealpoint? What kind of bun is he? I'm totally in love with Slipper, he looks like a cross between BunBun and the MIL's rabbit buddy. I can't promise I wouldn't steal your rabbits if I came over.

:whistling


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Michelle, can't wait til you come over...how about Saturday 9th Feb?




Oh and our baby is Called...



[align=center]:inlove:Husker:inlove:

[align=left]If anyone here is a BattleStar Galactica fan then you will know that this is the call name for Captain Adama :biggrin2:
[/align][/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 25, 2008)

Awww that's a great name for baby!

He's so cute! I hope the kitties know that they can't play with him til he can beat them up too LOL!


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello

Another hot day here, great for the kids down at the beach and my bunners are all well fed, shaded and either licking or lying on top of their ice blocks. My baby is asleep and although I have a huge birthday meal to make, I wanted to take time out to socialise with the rabbits. I have done the rounds and they are all happy except perhaps Carlita who wants to know why she can't join Jazz right now...well its because Carlita is a little too enthuasiastic about the new baby and I am worried she will hurt him.







Wanted to share a coupleof pics of the bond between Jazz and Husker. He has really taken to her, at first she tolerated him but good old Jazz can be bonded to anyone....here she is with Husker....


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is another, photbucket is being very annoying so these will be large pics. Jazz was wearing a harness when I introduced them. She responds well to it at times and I thouht I could use it to gently pull her back if she was aggressive towards the baby but she sniffed him and settled down next to him. Pretty much what she did with BK.

Jazz is not as fond of Slipper because they have not really had the chance to be close and he just tries to hump ANYTHING that moves so he definately cannot be socialised until his hormones settle down.


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 26, 2008)

Heres another cutie..."I am following my new mum"


----------



## kasper21 (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow cool that's a lot of rabbits. Rabbits must be your passion, understandably!


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 2, 2008)

awww i want Husker look at him hes so tiny and adorable. Michelle i was thinking if you "accidently" took them all we could have a custodial arrangment week on week off so we all get some quality time with them all.


----------



## Spring (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh! All your guys are just stunning! I must say, Carlita has stolen my heart with her resemblance to my Jasmine!

Awww!


----------



## lemonaxis (Feb 4, 2008)

Well I have been having a few worries about bonding my lot and SURPRISE, Carlita crept back inside and I witnessed this amazing sight this morning:

Here is Carlita sittign NEAR Slipper. And here is Slipper behaving himself for once!
Jazz and Husker are indoors and safe from any attacks from Carlita. Carlita and Jazz are wonderfully bonded but Carlita would literaly tear Husker apart if she got given the chance.






Previously Carlita tried to hurt Slipper and Slipper tried EVERYTHING he could to mount Jazz so I think you can see why I am so pleased with this following pic too :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 4, 2008)

Such great news, Lemonaxis! I will send good vibes for you guys :biggrin2:.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 4, 2008)

Suchgorgeous pictures,i just love all your precious ones,little Husker is just adorable,he has the most cutest little face 

Cheryl


----------

